# Kilt Hire



## Robert24 (May 26, 2008)

Would anyone be able to help me in giving an address where I can hire a kilt please

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Robert24 said:


> Would anyone be able to help me in giving an address where I can hire a kilt please
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


I'm not skirting around the subject, but where abouts are you?


----------



## Robert24 (May 26, 2008)

I am currently based in Shekou, China


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Robert24 said:


> I am currently based in Shekou, China




Well, based on the likelyhood that you might not have a kilt hire shop anywhere near you, you may have to get one on line as per link example, but I have a feeling it might be cheaper to buy one!!! 

Shopping cart | Kilt hire online

This one includes china in its menus


Good luck!


----------

